# first project.



## tyson001 (Mar 25, 2012)

i got this enclosure last week so i have decided to do it up for my jungle i haven't got a real theme in mind yet just thinking dark to try and bring out his colours im gonna paint the enclosure black and use dark grout over expanda foam hopeing for something caveish also going to add a few succulents.




gotta wait till thurs to get some more foam then will update on progression.


----------



## Tit4n (Mar 28, 2012)

That foam wall technique with some grout/pva mix will look mad... cave like indeed. Spray some dark grey acrylic paint and some black for corners, gaps etc to create depth and it will look nice 

Maybe even create a stick (or get one from shops) with some moss on it etc?

Big potential this project


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 30, 2012)

a little progress finished foam starting grout hope turns out ok decided to go fake plants will get them in a few more days.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 30, 2012)

Looking good so far, I'd paint the pegboard vents dark, and when dry, tape some newspaper over them to stop the stray lumps of grout landing on them ( and they will, because you don't want them there, glad wrap the door too, keep that clean as well. I'm a strong believer in minimizing cleanup


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 30, 2012)

yeah i am going to paint the pegboard. black good idea with the gladrap to thanks.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol glad wrap, newspaper and masking tape are essential supplies when I do render


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 31, 2012)

went out to see how it dried up and i noticed is has some really ruff edges do i need to get rid of these they look good but i dont whant to harm my boy so what do you think i rubed my hands along it (with force)and it didnt break the skin.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 31, 2012)

As long as the edges arent "sharp" then there fine...
Bit of roughness helps alot when an animal is trying to get off a troublesome shed.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 31, 2012)

painting and sealing it will reduce some of the roughness.


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 31, 2012)

ok so being a bit ruff wont bother him. also what should i use to seal it and where do i get it from.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 31, 2012)

Pondtite is a clear water proofing sealer you could use.
Hardware store.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 31, 2012)

Think about it this way, if your boy were out in the wild would everything be smooth that he lived near or moved over? Because the space is a bit confined so to speak as Mad-at-arms said sharp would be bad, but you are doing this to give him some environment so texture is a good thing.


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 31, 2012)

still grouting i can just say there is no way on earth i am making a background entirely out expanda foam again.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 31, 2012)

ROFL, why?


----------



## reptalica (Mar 31, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> ROFL, why?



Did ya get it on your hands??? Your hair???


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 31, 2012)

It does have a mind of its own that stuff but I suspect he's a bit over the grouting , grouting and more grouting


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 1, 2012)

got it on the door on me every where but that's not the prob the prob is the amount and cost to make it and the amount f grout needed spend just under 100 for the foam and 60 on grout hopefully turns out ok wasn't going to paint it but might have to as its becoming darker than imagined.

also can u use spray paint haven't used it yet thought i would ask as i have some cans if cant i guess im back to bunnings.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 1, 2012)

That's why a lot of us only use spray foam to fill holes, its to expensive. Free foam and a butane pencil torch and hacksaw blade is the way to go for big enclosure. Grout is expensive too. Acrylic render from bunnings ( tradies end where the big bags of cement are) $10 - 20kg you'll do a couple of large enclosures with it


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Will defiantly keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 2, 2012)

Ps. The render isn't quite as fine as the grout, but for rock walls it's perfect and cheap. FYI the sealer will make it a little darker


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 2, 2012)

do you know if you can use the spray paint as long as its aired out.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 2, 2012)

If its not on "raw" foam it will be fine, just air it well and seal it, for me the coverage is too solid, rock colour isn't one solid cover, hence the preference to dry brushing, I use oxide in the last coat of render as a base colour, then dry brush


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 5, 2012)

a little update finished grouting and added a couple branches also picked up some fake plants so hopefully should look ok.funds been low so its being a slow build.


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 8, 2012)

mostly done only need to get the lighting and heating will get better pics in the morn.


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 24, 2012)

finally finished here is a vid to show you sorry for the bad quality im no good at this type of thing.
[video=youtube;uVA1Yd-ojb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVA1Yd-ojb8&amp;context=C4d8ce46ADvjVQa1PpcFOOTfpLdVeLyEzeYrk Xp59wRwLG0L599rw=[/video]

feel free to check out my other vids.


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 24, 2012)

Enclosure turned out very well imho 

Snake looks good also. What are temps like with basking lights off?


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 24, 2012)

it stays about 20 with them off but he has a heat cord under the right side where his hide is during the night witch is set at 30


----------

